# [configuration kernel/AGP] ATI c'est le bordel!

## Pixys

Bonsoir,

Ayant le bonheur de posséder une carte ATI MSI Radeon 9550 AGP (ô joie!  :Sad:   ) je cherche à configurer le noyau et les drivers correctement pour enfin avoir X et le rendu 3D (accessoirement).

Le problème c'est que dans tout les posts que j'ai lu (français & anglais) ils disent qu'il faut charger soit en dure (y) soit en module (M) ceci: Device drivers > Character Devices > /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) mais moi je peux pas, j'ai pas ça devant: [ ] mais j'ai ça: --- donc je ne peux pas dire que je veux ce module.

Pour infos j'ai le noyau gentoo-2.6.12-r4.

ATI c'est vraiment mais vraiment la mer**!!

merci pour votre aide.Last edited by Pixys on Sun Jul 17, 2005 1:43 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## geforce

Tu peux toujours essaye de l'activer directement par le .config ?

```

cat .config | grep AGP

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_AGP=y    <----- A moins que je ne me trompe, c'est celui la.
> 
> # CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set
> ...

 

Voici les etapes que j'ai utilise pour configurer une ATI 9600 Pro (sur mon Desktop) et une Mobility M10 (sur mon portable):

1) Dans le Kernel (tirer du Guide de _Wedge): 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     * Loadable module support -> Enable loadable module support: ENABLED
> 
>     * Loadable module support -> Module unloading: ENABLED
> ...

 

2) Tu compile ton Kernel; Perso j'ai un ptit script (en fait une serie de commandes) pour pas me casser la tete:

```

#!/bin/bash

mount /boot

make && make modules_install

cp /boot/bzImage /boot/bzimage.working

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

umount /boot

```

3 ) Reboot

4) Tu execute les commandes suivantes (meme si t'as deja emerger les drivers):

```

# emerge ati-drivers

# fglrxconfig (oublie pas de mettre "UseInternalAGPGART" a "no")

# mv /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 /etc/X11/xorg.conf   <--- Attention, les nouvelles version de FGLRXCONFIG sont supposer ecrire automatiquement dans xorg.conf..

# echo "fglrx" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6   <--- Pour qu'il load le driver au demarrage

# reboot

# glxinfo | grep direct, et s'il te sort que l'accel 3d est desactivee:

# opengl-update ati

```

Voila, bref, j'espere que j'y suis.

Oh en finissant... Vous me corrigerez si ya des trucs pas vrais.. Sinon, je pourrais peut-etre le soumettre comme HOW TO francais ?  Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?

En tout cas.  Bonne chance  :Twisted Evil: 

Phil

----------

## Pixys

Ok merci beaucoup je vais essayé ; j'ai aussi le how-to anglais mais c'est vrai qu'une adaptation FR serait bien pour ceux qui ne sont pas anglophones.

Je vous tiens au courant

merci

----------

## kwenspc

hop hop hop une petite recherche permet de tomber là dessus :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-336986-highlight-.html

 :Cool: 

----------

## Pixys

oui oui je sais mais il ne parle pas de mon pb qui est en fait que je ne peux pas selecionner l'option AGP quand je configure le noyau!

----------

## kopp

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> oui oui je sais mais il ne parle pas de mon pb qui est en fait que je ne peux pas selecionner l'option AGP quand je configure le noyau!

 

Si tu es toujours à ton problème de --- devant l'option

regarde dans l'help de cette option, normalement il te dira quelle autre option  bloque celle de l'agp....

Enfin je sais plus la syntaxe exacte, mais voilà

Et est tu sur que ça veut dire qu'il est automatiquement déselectionner, et pas l'inverse ? je ne sais plus...

bref regarde l'help avec menuconfig, il te dira...

----------

## Dinornis

ceci peut t'avancer peût-être

http://www.stationlinux.org/fiche.10.html

----------

## Pixys

malheureusement ya rien dans le help 

mais j'ai pas encore eu le temps de faire ce qui étairt conseillé

----------

## Trevoke

x86 ou amd64?

----------

## bulki

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> malheureusement ya rien dans le help 
> 
> mais j'ai pas encore eu le temps de faire ce qui étairt conseillé

 

Voilà ce que j'ai: 

```
CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=m

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

```

C'est l'AGP_ATI qui doit être mis ne module, chez moi aussi pour le CONFIG_AGP j'ai des ---... Et là ça passe  :Very Happy:  (faut encore rajouter la p'tite option dans le xorg.conf)

----------

## Ey

 *bulki wrote:*   

> Voilà ce que j'ai: 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_AGP=y
> 
> ...

 

La t'en as au moins 2 en trop. Le seul dont tu es besoin c'est celui de ta carte mère (le ATI c'est pour les cartes mères avec chipset ATI). Et si tu utilises l'AGP interne au driver ATI c'est même pas la peine de mettre celui de la carte mère vu qu'il le remplace.

----------

## Pixys

@Trevoke: x86 mon fils (lol)

j'ai lu dans le Guide de Wedge (http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html) qu' il ne devait pas y avoir ceci: CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m 

mais je pense pas que cela influe négativement, je pense juste que c'est inutile et que ça fait un noyau plus gros.

Maintenant j'ai 1 autre pb: après avoir emerger ati-drivers et fait fglrxconfig il me dit (très poliment) fglrx not found

LE SALOPARD!!!

J'ai vu un poste qui semble traiter du pb en question je vais le lire de ce pas!

merci pour votre aide.Last edited by Pixys on Thu Jul 14, 2005 1:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bulki

 *Ey wrote:*   

>  *bulki wrote:*   Voilà ce que j'ai: 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_AGP=y
> 
> ...

 

Bah, t'as sûrement raison, mais CONFIG_AGP est à Y de toute façon (impossible à changer). Autant mettre en module les 2 autres, surtout que d'un kernel à un autre, faut souvent changer des petites choses...

----------

## Pixys

Bon il faut aller chercher la version ~x86

De toutes façons je sens que je vais avoir le 2nd pb évoqué dans le poste (i.e. mettre: Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes")

ATI C'EST DE LA ........!!!

----------

## Pixys

Comme prévu ya encore des c....... dans le potage.

voici ce que me donne le log de xorg:

```
(WW) open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) /No such file or directory)

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI: 1:0:1) found

(WW) fglrx (0): board is an unknow third party board chipset is supported

(EE) fglrx (0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP error "xf86_EINVAL"

(EE) fglrx (0): cannot init AGP

(WW) fglrx (0): *DRI initialisation failed!

(WW) fglrx (0): *(maybe driver kernel module missing or bad)

(WW) fglrx (0): *2D acceleration available (MMIO)

(WW) fglrx (0): *no 3D acceleration available
```

j'ai cherché dans les différents postes mais les erreurs que j'ai trouvée ne sont pas les mêmes que les miennes (je dois avoir un noyau et des drivers prétentieux!!)

je sollicite encore un peu votre aide

thanks a lot.

----------

## bulki

 *Quote:*   

> Comme prévu ya encore des c....... dans le portage.

  Raaaa calembourg, calembourg  :Very Happy: 

Tu as pris la version ~x86 des drivers ati ? Tu as bien mis en module  CONFIG_AGP_ATI ?

----------

## Pixys

oui j'ai bien pris la version "~x86" et le module je l'ai mis en dure...

et si je fais un glxinfo | grep il me pond:

```
direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
```

vive les calembours!!

----------

## geforce

lsmod te sort quoi?

t'as essaye de faire "opengl-update ati" ?

----------

## Pixys

ouai j'ai fais un opengl-update ati

Je suis un garçon obéissant, j'essaye tout ce que vous me conseillez  :Smile: 

----------

## geforce

Quel est le contenu de ton fichier /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ??

Que te retourne la commande "lsmod" ?

----------

## Pixys

ben le lsmod me renvoie:

```
microcode

pktcdvd

sk98lin

libcrc32c

cytherm

fglrx
```

----------

## geforce

T'as rebooter apres avoir fait le opengl-update ati ?  Ou du moins recharger X

----------

## Pixys

oui biensûr

 :Smile: 

----------

## geforce

Dans  ton xorg.conf:

"UseInternalAGPGART" est a "yes" ou "no" ?

Quand tu tombe dans la section de ta carte, le driver est bien a fglrx ?

----------

## Pixys

j'ai du mettre le "UseInternalAGPGART" à yes sinon j'avais l'erreur "xf86 ENODEV"

pour ce qui est du driver je vérifie

[EDIT]: j'ai bien fglrx dans la section carte.

----------

## geforce

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (WW) open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) /No such file or directory)
> 
> ...

 

Est-ce que tu as encore ces erreurs la ?

----------

## Pixys

Rien ne fonctionne, que ce soit chargé en module ou en dure.

Soit j'attends qu'ATI sorte un nouveau driver soit je change de noyau soit j'achète 1 nvidia (j'ai pas envies car ma carte mère n'est pas PCIe et que je vais pas changer de carte graphique alors que dans moins d'un an j'aurai 1 carte mère PCIe)

merci à tous pour votre aide.

bye.

----------

## Pixys

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir qqlq petites choses car c'est pas normal que je puisse pas utiliser ma carte graphique, surtout qu'il y a des gens très bien sur ce forum qui ont réussi.

Dabord je vais essayé de reconfigurer mon noyau avec genkernel. Si ça fonctionne pas pensez-vous que l'utilisation d'un autre noyau pourrait régler mon problème et si oui lequel? (noyau à la vanille....ou autre)

merci

----------

## geforce

Bah moi je ne conseil pas d'utiliser GenKernel, il gere tres mal des trucs simples comme les controlleurs SATA.

Je te considere plutot de changer de kernel, sync ton portage voir si y'aurait pas une autre version de gentoo-sources de sortie sinon tu peux peut-etre t'essayer avec Vanilla-sources ?

----------

## Pixys

oui je vais essayé.

mais je trouve bizarre quand ayant les memes option que vous, en faisant tout ce que vous avez dû faire pour configurer vos cartes et en ayant presque le même matos que vous j'ai encore touts ces erreurs.

----------

## geforce

Yep, en regardant tes erreurs ca semble venir du kernel.

----------

## Pixys

J'ai épluché le forum anglophone et il semble que ce soit un problème récurrent.

Pour résoudre ce problème soit je patche mon noyau actuel (i.e. gentoo-2.6.12-r4) soit j'attends qu'ATI adapte son driver pour ce noyau...........il parait qu'il y en a qui ont attendu longtemps pour de précédente version ou bien j'attends la version suivante du noyau en priant pour que le pb ait été traité.

Un grand merci à tous ceux qui ont essayé de m'apporter de l'aide ça m'a au moins permis d'approfondir la connaissance de ma gentoo  :Smile: 

@+

----------

## geforce

Pourquoi ne pas plutot retrograder a un kernel ou il fonctionne ? Chez moi j'ai le 2.6.9.11-r2 il me semble, et ma carte fonctionne #1.

En tout cas, bonne chance dans tes demarches.

Phil

----------

## Pixys

Oui pas bête

merci.

----------

## elgrande71

Tu peut aussi aller sur ce site : http://olivier.mondoloni.free.fr et récupérer les patchs à appliquer à l'installation de ton driver ATI ainsi qu'un ebuild pour la dernière version, la 8.14.13 je crois. Cliques soit sur Toshiba Satellite M30X-115 soit sur Dell Inspiron 8600 puis 3D Support.

Bon Courage.  :Wink: 

----------

## Djento

Même le DRI ne marche pas chez toi ?

----------

## elgrande71

Le dri marche très bien chez moi depuis que j'ai trouvé ces patchs : fglrx-2.6.12-inter_module_get.patch et kernel-2.6.12-agpgart.patch .

Regarde par toi même :

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r3 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux crooloo2 2.6.12-gentoo-r5 #2 Thu Jul 14 10:00:33 CEST 2005 i686

Build Date: 07 July 2005

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jul 16 10:36:36 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/freefont/,/usr/share/fonts/cronyx/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/cronyx/misc/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/cronyx/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/intlfonts/,/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3340 card 1028,0191 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,3341 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 1028,0191 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 1028,0191 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 1028,0191 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1028,0191 rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 81 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24cc card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24ca card 1028,0191 rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 1028,0191 rev 01 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24c6 card 14e4,4d64 rev 01 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4e50 card 1028,2001 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 14e4,4401 card 1028,8127 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 104c,ac44 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:01:1: chip 104c,8029 card 1028,0191 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 8086,1043 card 8086,2561 rev 04 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfc000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x6000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:1:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x0740 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/28, 0xfcff0000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8, BIOS @ 0x80000000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe7ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xfaffc000 - 0xfaffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfaff8000 - 0xfaffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xfaffd800 - 0xfaffdfff (0x800) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xfaffe000 - 0xfaffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xfaffc000 - 0xfaffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfaff8000 - 0xfaffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xfaffd800 - 0xfaffdfff (0x800) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xfaffe000 - 0xfaffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfaffc000 - 0xfaffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfaff8000 - 0xfaffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfaffd800 - 0xfaffdfff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfaffe000 - 0xfaffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[14] -1	0	0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.14.13

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

	RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

	MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

	RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

	RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

	FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

	RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

	RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

	RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

	RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

	RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

	RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

	RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

	FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

	RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

	FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

	MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

	RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

	MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

	RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54),

	MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

	MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

	RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

	RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

	FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

	RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

	RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

	RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

	RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

	FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

	MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

	RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D), RADEON X800 (R430 554F),

	RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

	RADEON X850 PRO (R480 5D4F), RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52),

	MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

	FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), FireGL V3300 (RV410 5E49),

	RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

	RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

	RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652),

	MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653), RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

	RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfaffc000 - 0xfaffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfaff8000 - 0xfaffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfaffd800 - 0xfaffdfff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfaffe000 - 0xfaffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[14] -1	0	0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x8225228

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfaffc000 - 0xfaffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfaff8000 - 0xfaffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfaffd800 - 0xfaffdfff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfaffe000 - 0xfaffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[14] -1	0	0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[17] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[18] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[19] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[35] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[36] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000100"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, NONE"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50)" (Chipset = 0x4e50)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1028, PciSubDevice = 0x2001)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfcff0000

(--) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x80000000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x0C

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) fglrx(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-0, TMDSType-1, ConnectorType-4

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

	Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type NONE

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 2 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- DVI-D

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- External

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): 

(WW) fglrx(0): Only single display is connected, DesktopOption will be ignored

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(II) fglrx(0): Panel ID string: Y0316154X1

(II) fglrx(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1280x800

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=6 min=20000 max=35000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1280x800

(II) fglrx(0): Total 1 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x800": 71.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"   71.25  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 802 808 823

(==) fglrx(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.14.13

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x000003e4

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: no

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfaffc000 - 0xfaffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfaff8000 - 0xfaffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfaffd800 - 0xfaffdfff (0x800) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xfaffe000 - 0xfaffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[16] -1	0	0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[19] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[20] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[21] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[22] 0	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[38] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[39] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd05e9000 (size=0x07a17000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 6.8.2

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 5

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf0b34000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf0b34000 to 0xa7c23000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.14.13

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jun  8 2005

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.12-gentoo-r5

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xfcff0000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f000217 bridge: 0x8086/0x3340

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v1/2 disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v3 disable mask   0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f000314

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocol is enabled for graphics board. (cmd=0x1f000314)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] graphics chipset has AGP v2.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 28672

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xf8e01000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x005e9000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,1210)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,800) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 800)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 402

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	Solid Lines

	Dashed Lines

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		30 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(**) fglrx(0): Video overlay enabled on CRTC1

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "fr"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

SetClientVersion: 0 8

SetKbdSettings - type: -1 rate: 30 delay: 500 snumlk: 0

Bon courage.  :Wink: 

----------

## Pixys

merci les gars il faut juste que je trouve la procédure pour patcher mon noyau (je n'ai pas encore eu besoin de le faire) alors si vous aviez un petit HOW-to ou un truc dans le genre.....ça me dépannerait beaucoup, mais je continue à chercher.

merci.Last edited by Pixys on Sun Jul 17, 2005 2:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## elgrande71

C'est le driver ATI qui est patché juste avant son installation pas le noyau Linux.  :Wink: 

----------

## Pixys

lol 

Ok merci pour le détail! chui pas informaticien moi! je fais de la mécanique et de la physique théorique!!!

----------

